# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  DGHO-Krebskongress Wien

## volkerbgt

Unser Kollege Josef Blaim war auf dem o.g. Kongress und hat einen Bericht hierzu geschrieben. Ich kann mir vorstellen, daß etliche Informationen für einige doch von Interesse sind. Der Bericht ist auf der Webpage der SHG- Risikopatienten München zu finden: www.prostatakrebs-muenchen.seko-bayern.org/1227525564.html
Gruß volkerbgt

----------

